# Agnes Moorehead Presbyterian & Calvinistic Roots



## caddy (Sep 17, 2007)

Agnes Moorehead - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Moorehead was a devout Presbyterian (Reynolds described her as "terribly religious"[3]) and, in interviews, often spoke of her relationship with God. Erin Murphy stated that the actress would read Bible stories to the children affiliated with _Bewitched_. Shortly before her death, Moorehead, who embraced her "reformed" Calvinist roots, sought conservative causes to bequest her estate. This angered some of her Hollywood connections and has been postulated as the reason for the rumors of lesbianism.


I never knew this! My daughter has to write a paper on Citizen Kane. One of Mooreheads first roles is as Charles Kane's thoughtless mother!


----------

